# New All-in-One D2G recovery & Root CD for .629 update(EzSbf method) **D2G A956 only**



## beh

I have put together a modified version of 1KDS EzSbf CD's, combining the necessary tools to unbrick and root devices that have taken the .629 update.
I have tested it several times on my own phone, and it has worked well.
As with everything, I have done my best on this, but can provide no guarantees that it will work for you. It worked well for me, and others have used all of these tools, but like everything else here, use this at your own risk.
Updated version:
The CD is a combination of the tools from the following sites.

EzSbf from http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
phifc's D2 preinstall method found at
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/

*Suggested reading before starting:*
http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/

Thanks to phifc and the preinstall exploit he wrote about, we have an improved method available to root the D2G, and no longer need to brick our phones (presuming all goes well) in order to root them. Since there is now a direct rooting method of .629 available, I put it together with an EzSbf style CD of the full .629 SBF.
One item of note with this CD, it does require at least 1GB of RAM in order to work properly. Also, if you only have 1GB of memory, and you need to both SBF and root your phone, it will be *necessary *to reboot the computer after flashing the .629 SBF. If you are unsure of the amount of RAM that you have, go ahead and reboot to be on the safe side.
Also, I noticed that I forgot to include instructions for putting the phone in bootloader mode before a full SBF flash. (not for rooting, just the full SBF Flash) To put phone in bootloader mode, power on the phone while holding down the volume down and camera buttons.
Here is a link to download the ISO if you would like to try it. As with everything, I have done my best on this, but can provide no guarantees that it will work for you. It worked well for me, and others have used all of these tools, but like everything else here, use this at your own risk.
https://rapidshare.c...-and-RootCD.iso
and the MD5 is
579d7d5095fc2560205033456db150a2
If anyone finds the CD helpful, and would like to upload it to a mirror, they are welcome to. If they give me the link to a mirror, I will be glad to add it to this post.

Older items still working but obsolete
Hopefully these have served their purpose, but should now be superseded.
The CD is a combination of the tools from the following sites.
EzSbf from http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
The original unbricking thread at http://rootzwiki.com...g-root-d2g-629/
The Linux zergRush script I found and modified at http://forum.xda-dev...502#post8615502
Voodoo OTA RootKeeper from supercurio
Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap from ClockworkMod

What this CD does
Flash the .608 Full SBF, to take the phone back to a rootable state (initially bricked)
Flash the repacked .629 sbf (contains only CG31, CG35, & CG47) to make the phone bootable.
Root the phone with zergRush script
Also, since access to the market is difficult before .629 is fully restored, I have set the root script to install the OTA RootKeeper, as well as the Droid 2 Recovery bootstrap.

*Suggested reading before starting:*
http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
http://rootzwiki.com...g-root-d2g-629/
This CD is a combination of the two, so I would suggest reading the first post of each.

Detailed Instructions: (all these instructions are also on the CD prompts)
This is ONLY for the Droid 2 Global, and more specifically only for the Droid 2 Global that has already had the 4.5.629 OTA update. If your phone has not had the OTA update to .629, I recommend you do not use this.
If using a CD, burn ISO to disc, and boot from that. It will come to a prompt with instructions.
If using USB stick.
Use Unetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/) to install ISO to USB drive, and when booting choose the Slitaz option.
1. Make sure your battery is charged, and get your phone in Bootloader mode, if it isn't already there. If you are bricked, you will already be there. To get your phone in Bootloader mode, power off, or remove and replace the battery. Either hold down the up arrow on the slide-out keyboard, or hold down both volume buttons while powering on the phone. This should put your phone in Bootloader.
2. Connect the phone, and select one of the options on the screen. If you have already flashed .608 previously, and are currently bricked, you can simply choose option 2, and flash the repacked .629. Otherwise choose option 1, which will flash .608, and give you the options of continuing with the next steps. While flashing .608, your screen will likely go black, due to the amount of time it takes to flash. This isn't a problem, you can either wait till your phone is back to bootloader, or hit the shift key to wake the screen back up.
3. When .608 has been flashed, you will be presented with the option of flashing the .629 repack. At this point your phone should be bricked, displaying Bootloader DO.11 err:a5,70,70,00,1f. This is normal for those of you who have the OTA update (the only ones who should be using this CD). If it isn't bricked, and is booting normally, then don't flash .629 repack.
4. If your phone is at bootloader, as mentioned above, then flash the .629 repack. This will be quick, as only a few small parts are being flashed, just enough to enable the phone to boot.
5. Boot to recovery, and wipe data and cache. This is an important step. Some people have been able to boot without this step, but then have trouble maintaining a phone connection. To boot to recovery, hold down "x" on the slide-out keyboard while powering on, and hold down "x" until the Android symbol and triangle appear on screen. Then press both volume buttons at once to enter recovery. You can navigate with the volume buttons, and select with the power button.
6. Reboot the phone, and either activate, or bypass activation. To bypass activation, tap the 4 corners of the activation window (above the emergency dial buttons and below the top bar showing signal strength etc.), starting at the top left and going clockwise.
7. Turn on USB Debugging. It can be found under Settings/Applications/Development.
8. Connect your phone (if you disconnected it) and change USB mode to Charge Only.
9. The CD should prompt you asking if you want to root the phone. Follow the prompts, and it should root your phone, and install Voodoo OTA RootKeeper and Droid 2 Bootstrap, then reboot your phone.
10. If you will be applying the OTA update (everyone except Band Unlockers), then open Voodoo OTA RootKeeper on your phone, and protect root, then temp unroot.
11. If you don't already have the OTA update zip on your SD card, then change your USB mode to Mass Storage. You are now finished with the CD other than copying the OTA Update from the CD to your phone, so reboot and copy the Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip file to your SD card. Do not unzip the file, and it must be on the root directory of the SD card.
12. Turn off your phone, and boot to recovery, To boot to recovery, hold down "x" on the slide-out keyboard while powering on, and hold down "x" until the Android symbol and triangle appear on screen. Then press both volume buttons at once to enter recovery. Choose the Install Zip option, and choose the zip file you copied. It will take a while, and when it is finished, reboot.
13. Open OTA Rootkeeper, and restore root.
If all has gone well, your phone should be rooted, and running Android Version 2.3.4, on system version 4.5.629

*Credits:*
I did not develop any of the software used, I just compiled it into one location.
Credit should go to:
1KDS for developing the EzSbf method, and for helping me as I was putting the CD together
My Wife Has Milk for finding and posting the method for unbricking and rooting 629.
Revolutionary, DooMLorD , CrimsonSentinel13, paxChristos, and amishxda for the zergRush method and port to linux
Supercurio for the Voodoo OTA RootKeeper
ClockworkMod for the Droid 2 Bootstrap recovery

Thanks to itsRelay for being the first to try this CD out
I uploaded it to Rapidshare at
https://rapidshare.c..._OTA-Update.iso
and the md5 checksum for the iso is
45dff90da46bd30c33f005c853e058d1 (Updated CD including the OTA Update

Here is also a clean Nandroid backup of rooted .629.
This would be useful for the band unlockers (those want to use this phone on AT&T or T-Mobile), or for those that would prefer to restore a backup instead of taking the OTA update. Once you have rooted the .608, you bootstrap recovery, and restore this nandroid backup.
You will need to extract it, and place the folder in the sdcard\clockworkmod\backup folder. Hope this is helpful for someone.
The link to download the file is
https://rapidshare.c...629-Nandroid.7z
and the MD5 checksum is
c43101a5b01d7c69887a0668be24e5c9

Additional Mirror:
Rapidshare has had some trouble recently, but thanks to themib for putting up a mirror that has most of these CD images as well. They can be found at
https://docs.google....Tx-41f3h4/edit#


----------



## Chaos2092

Honestly, I've been quite okay with sticking with stock because of how insane my battery life has been, but if there are multiple reported successes of this EZSBF method working, I may have to give you unfathomable numbers of thanks for finally giving me the stones to attempt rooting my .629 phone.

I've been working a lot lately and in my downtime I've generally needed my phone so taking a risk at spending a whole afternoon just trying to get my phone up and running again hasn't been very promising sounding to me as it's pretty much my only real method of contact with people, so having it up is a must for me

Many thanks to those braver than I to try this too!


----------



## itsRelay

Well. I had no problems running through with it. Pretty straight forward, step by step.. I doubt it took me longer than a twenty minutes to half an hour, though I can't say I was really timing myself.

As long as you are paying attention to the prompts on the screen you'll do fine, I should think.


----------



## beh

Thanks for verifying that it worked for you. I will try to get up some more complete instructions, for those who aren't familiar with the process.
The one thing lacking from this is having to get the OTA update from somewhere else, maybe I can put it on the CD so that it can be copied from the CD to the phone SD card, and then not need to find the file at another location.
I will try it, and see how feasible it is.


----------



## 1KDS

Nice work B!


----------



## beh

1KDS said:


> Nice work B!


Thanks, most of it was actually your work and the work of a few others.


----------



## itsRelay

Actually.. Hmm. I mean.. Basically what this setup does is mirror what is done in the My Wife Has Milk post, right?

I don't know why this could be or if it is really going to make a difference, but when I had originally used the prior method for about a week or so I couldn't access the 'About Phone' information to check on my System Version, but eventually I was able to see that it claimed to be working on .629. For the heck of it I checked it on my way to work not long after my original post and it says I am working on .608.

Edit: Oooh, wait. I didn't do it because it isn't clearly defined as a step, I'm so silly. Still have to reinstall the full .629 update, correct? I'm suprised it hasn't prompted me to.. And I seriously hadn't thought of it myself as the phone has been working pretty much perfectly without it.


----------



## beh

itsRelay said:


> Actually.. Hmm. I mean.. Basically what this setup does is mirror what is done in the My Wife Has Milk post, right?


Yes, this pretty much just takes everything from that post, and puts it in one CD. Also, the experience of many people has been that wifi doesn't work until back on .629, so I had the root script install the RootKeeper (only installs it, one still needs to open RootKeeper and protect root, and according to instructions you referenced, temp unroot before taking the OTA). I also had the root script install Bootstrap Recovery, so the Band Unlockers can bootstrap recovery and restore a nandroid, without having to access the market, etc. For anyone on an unlimited data plan, it doesn't matter, but I for one have a very limited data plan, so only access the market over wifi.
I put together a new CD with the OTA update on the CD. It won't install the update, nor copy it to the phone SD card, but it is available on the CD so one can manually copy it over to the phone. When I update the instructions, I will also update the link to that CD.


----------



## itsRelay

Hmm. Since applying the OTA .629 update and restarting, both Bootstrapper and ROM Toolbox Lite have been denied SU, as well as Screenshot ER upon opening the program.

I haven't really seen anyone else putting up props for using this, but I think I'm going to try the process over to see if I get the same outcome, I think.. Unless there are any ideas. :]


----------



## beh

itsRelay said:


> Hmm. Since applying the OTA .629 update and restarting, both Bootstrapper and ROM Toolbox Lite have been denied SU, as well as Screenshot ER upon opening the program.
> 
> I haven't really seen anyone else putting up props for using this, but I think I'm going to try the process over to see if I get the same outcome, I think.. Unless there are any ideas. :]


After applying update, you have to restore root with OTA Rootkeeper, presuming you protected it before taking the OTA update


----------



## digsy13

A possible issue...I have an inactive D2G that I can't get past step one off the cd...I select it, and it appears to start the process of flashing 608, but after about 20 seconds, it just reads 'killed'. Then it offers up the 'slitaz login:' prompt. End of show.


----------



## beh

Ok, do you know how much memory your computer has?
I know that 1 gig of RAM is sufficient, as that is what my netbook has, and I have used it to flash with this. However, I am pretty sure that 512 meg is not enough. To start the process, the SBF file is unzipped, and that file is over 600 megs.


----------



## mikep

Hi all, I'm stuck - I used the 2.4.33 iso. It seemed to work ok (it did a lot of things, and said they all work).

However, at the end, when my phone reboots, I get the message (along with the other boot loader stuff):

NEW_MAP blank
Service Req'd

The device refuses to boot up, and won't let me into the recover (power + "X") mode either.

Did I do something wrong?

Mike


----------



## digsy13

beh said:


> Ok, do you know how much memory your computer has?
> I know that 1 gig of RAM is sufficient, as that is what my netbook has, and I have used it to flash with this. However, I am pretty sure that 512 meg is not enough. To start the process, the SBF file is unzipped, and that file is over 600 megs.


I'm pretty certain that was in fact the issue. I was on an oldish laptop...Nevertheless, I just went Rsdlite, and "manually" step by stepped it.

Thanks though.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikep

Got my issue sorted as well. Seems like my phone is very fussy about how it connects to the USB. Tried it on a 32 bit intel and it finally "took".

Mike


----------



## Deklin

Thank you for putting this together. This made it extremely simple and i have ICS running now  ty so much


----------



## Deklin

Does anyone know if CM 7.2 can be applied after this is rooted? I tried but it failed. My guess is no. I tried the CM9 non-official build and that works so that may be all I use for now.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You're probably talking about the official CM7.2 builds that are broken beyond belief and are made for Froyo (2.4.x) firmware.

Right?


----------



## Deklin

Gasai Yuno said:


> You're probably talking about the official CM7.2 builds that are broken beyond belief and are made for Froyo (2.4.x) firmware.
> 
> Right?


I'm talking about this build:
http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=droid2we

But after reading the wiki here:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Motorola_Droid_2_Global:_Full_Update_Guide

I don't think it will work on the D2G I have since i'm on the firmware they state will not work.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Yes, you *are* talking about the official CM7.2 builds that are broken beyond belief and are made for Froyo (2.4.x) firmware.

Official CM7 builds are made for 2.4.x. You cannot downgrade 4.5.629 to 2.4.x. You can downgrade 4.5.60x to 2.4.x and use the official builds. The official builds are full of glitches and issues. Have fun with them.

If you need CM7 on 4.5.x, you'll need the unofficial builds. These aren't perfect as well, but they tend to work for CDMA-only users.


----------



## Deklin

Gasai Yuno said:


> Yes, you *are* talking about the official CM7.2 builds that are broken beyond belief and are made for Froyo (2.4.x) firmware.
> 
> Official CM7 builds are made for 2.4.x. You cannot downgrade 4.5.629 to 2.4.x. You can downgrade 4.5.60x to 2.4.x and use the official builds. The official builds are full of glitches and issues. Have fun with them.
> 
> If you need CM7 on 4.5.x, you'll need the unofficial builds. These aren't perfect as well, but they tend to work for CDMA-only users.


I've been sticking with CM9 for now from that other thread, just waiting for the 7/19 build Its been pretty stable, has a bunch of little issues here and there but has truly brought new life to this D2G


----------



## beh

I went ahead and added a nandroid backup of rooted .629 to the first post, for those band unlockers who want to save a few steps.


----------



## Kitsune

Btw theres a way to bkp data(contacts,messages) and apps for an unrooted 629 phone,and then restore it in a rom such as cm9 or aokp?
Thanks

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Contacts are stored on Google's servers.

For messages, there's SMS Backup Pro.

Other applications, doubt it.


----------



## Beyond

Are there other places to download these files? or does RapidShare usually stall? Is it worth getting a RapidShare Account? (aka, buy Rapids?)

This was going to be my first forray into rooting and then hopefully installing custom roms.

Just got a S3 but now have a Droid 2 Global to play with (though not connected to any service provider). Bought a Nexus 7 so that i could start playing with this stuff. do most of the Android Community store files on Rapidshare?

Thanks for Posting this btw. it looks like a really straightforward way for a n00b to get his feet wet to at least look at this stuff.

i've tried to download through Rapidshare last night (literally left the computer on for 6 hours) and it stalled at 156mb... and before that, it stalled after only 20mb.... thought it was going to take 30 minutes to dl (because of the throttled free account) came back and it never moved....

thanks


----------



## beh

Rapidshare is the only place I found to store files of this size, and this is the only place that I know of where this is currently available. If someone has access to another place to host it though, it would be great.
There is another root method available now though, if you only want to root your phone. It isn't a recovery for bricked phone, but a semi direct root method for 629, and the download for it is just over 50 meg. It is small enough that I could actually load it on mediafire, if rapidshare gives you trouble.
That method is available at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30900-droid-2-global-root-cd-for-629-not-necessary-to-brick-phone/


----------



## Beyond

Perfect timing Beh. of all things i switched to internet explorer on my system to try to download the file again... and it worked this time... took 2hrs and 30 minutes but it just finished as you posted. (i guess it's time to give up Firefox)

i may try the smaller file too. I have 2 Droid 2 Globals to try this on. mine i can play with like crazy, but i'm hoping to "upgrade" the wife's phone (with a custom rom). i want to use my phone as the guinea pig. She will KILL me (or hurt me anyways) if i mess up her phone while doing this kinda stuff to it.

alas, i have to go to work, but when i get home tonight, i'll try this one out on my phone! can't wait!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## beh

Beyond said:


> Perfect timing Beh. of all things i switched to internet explorer on my system to try to download the file again... and it worked this time... took 2hrs and 30 minutes but it just finished as you posted. (i guess it's time to give up Firefox)
> 
> i may try the smaller file too. I have 2 Droid 2 Globals to try this on. mine i can play with like crazy, but i'm hoping to "upgrade" the wife's phone (with a custom rom). i want to use my phone as the guinea pig. She will KILL me (or hurt me anyways) if i mess up her phone while doing this kinda stuff to it.
> 
> alas, i have to go to work, but when i get home tonight, i'll try this one out on my phone! can't wait!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You are welcome, and hope it works for you.
I also updated the other thread with a mediafire link for the smaller rooting CD. The CD for this thread is above the size limit for mediafire, so Rapidshare was my only real option, but the other is under 50 megs (updated version). The advantage to the other method is that it doesn't require bricking your phone temporarily, like this one does, and it may not require a data wipe, though it might be recommended.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

beh said:


> Rapidshare is the only place I found to store files of this size, and this is the only place that I know of where this is currently available. If someone has access to another place to host it though, it would be great.


Mediafire?


----------



## beh

Gasai Yuno said:


> Mediafire?


I think Mediafire has a 200 meg file size limit (for the free account anyway). The current rootCD (the one using the preinstall exploit) is uploaded to mediafire, as it is smaller.


----------



## rhcp1253

filehosting.org


----------



## beh

If anyone would like to upload any of the CDs I have made somewhere, that is fine with me, and if you give me the link, I will update the first post with some mirrors.
this CD has been pretty much superseded I think, now that there is a method to root without ever bricking the phone (if you are lucky, you may be able to do it without losing any data). I uploaded a new CD that has the 629 SBF, as well as the corresponding root method yesterday, so I would recommend that CD over this one now. Once a few people have verified it to work for them, I will update this topic to reflect that. For now that CD is available in the first post at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30900-droid-2-global-root-cd-for-629-not-necessary-to-brick-phone/


----------



## beh

I updated the first post to include a link to an updated CD for direct rooting of .629, as well as the full .629 SBF


----------



## Jabberwockish

beh said:


> I updated the first post to include a link to an updated CD for direct rooting of .629, as well as the full .629 SBF


I would suggest you move the most up-to-date method/links to the top of that post. Thanks for gathering all this stuff in one place and making it easier to use.


----------



## beh

Jabberwockish said:


> I would suggest you move the most up-to-date method/links to the top of that post. Thanks for gathering all this stuff in one place and making it easier to use.


Sounds good, will do.


----------



## easye

Is it just me or is this file really slow to download?


----------



## beh

Rapidshare can have its moments, especially for free users.


----------



## Droid1177

Hello I'm new here. I have spent two weeks reading and doing my homework. I have a DROID2 Global with OTA .629 unrooted. I downloaded the recovery and root cd iso, burnt to disc. Followed the on screen prompts but it did not install Ota root keeper nor the DROID2 recovery bootstrap from Clockworkmod. I was able to root the phone in the end though. Is this the updated process now. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## beh

Droid1177 said:


> Hello I'm new here. I have spent two weeks reading and doing my homework. I have a DROID2 Global with OTA .629 unrooted. I downloaded the recovery and root cd iso, burnt to disc. Followed the on screen prompts but it did not install Ota root keeper nor the DROID2 recovery bootstrap from Clockworkmod. I was able to root the phone in the end though. Is this the updated process now. Thanks for any replies.


Sorry, I should have mentioned that I didn't include those, as they are no longer necessary to be able to get the phone back up and running. Previously they were an integral part of the recovery process, as without them you couldn't get wifi back up and running, so could only access the market over wireless data.
Now .629 can be flashed, and then rooted, without ever losing Wifi, so I left them off of the CD.
You were able to root with the CD though?


----------



## Droid1177

beh, I was able to gain root. Thought maybe I didn't download all of the file, eventhough I did run a md5 check on it before burning. So was the. 629 sbf the full or repacked ? Many thanks to all involved in this...


----------



## beh

Droid1177 said:


> beh, I was able to gain root. Thought maybe I didn't download all of the file, eventhough I did run a md5 check on it before burning. So was the. 629 sbf the full or repacked ? Many thanks to all involved in this...


You are welcome.
It is a full 629 SBF, not the repackaged one. However, since it flashes using linux, it flashes everything except the 629 radio. This usually isn't an issue, as most custom roms do not have a radio, so you already have the 629 radio baseband.


----------



## Droid1177

beh said:


> You are welcome.
> It is a full 629 SBF, not the repackaged one. However, since it flashes using linux, it flashes everything except the 629 radio. This usually isn't an issue, as most custom roms do not have a radio, so you already have the 629 radio baseband.


So I should be able to put a custom rom on it with no issues. Right?


----------



## beh

You should be able to put a custom rom on it, but the fact that it has had 629 on it automatically gives you issues.
There are some roms compatible with a D2G that has had 629, but it is quite limited.
There are some threads on that, but I have never tried a custom rom on my D2G, so can't really comment on them. I will leave that question to someone who has experience on flashing a custom rom on a phone that has had the 629 update.


----------



## Droid1177

beh said:


> You should be able to put a custom rom on it, but the fact that it has had 629 on it automatically gives you issues.
> There are some roms compatible with a D2G that has had 629, but it is quite limited.
> There are some threads on that, but I have never tried a custom rom on my D2G, so can't really comment on them. I will leave that question to someone who has experience on flashing a custom rom on a phone that has had the 629 update.


Ok thanks for the input. Again thanks


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Actually, there's no difference for custom ROMs whether you have 4.5.608 or 4.5.629.

The same ROMs can be installed over either.


----------



## beh

Gasai Yuno said:


> Actually, there's no difference for custom ROMs whether you have 4.5.608 or 4.5.629.
> 
> The same ROMs can be installed over either.


Ok, that is good to know.
Knowing the issues with Wifi that the D2G has when running 608 on the 629 kernel, I figured the same might be true on the custom roms.


----------



## Droid1177

Gasai Yuno said:


> Actually, there's no difference for custom ROMs whether you have 4.5.608 or 4.5.629.
> 
> The same ROMs can be installed over either.


Could you recommend a good ROM. I've never flashed a custom ROM before. I suppose with everything else some are better than others. Thanks


----------



## Gasai Yuno

There aren't many ROMs available for the D2G.

Unofficial CM7 is approved for CDMA-only use and (when on CDMA) has almost no bugs. On GSM, however, you won't ever get mobile data with that ROM.

AOKP's development is currently stalled as it seems, but it's still a decent port.

CM9 is being worked on and has a lot of potential in my opinion.


----------



## Droid1177

Thanks for everyone's input. Also sorry for getting off topic. This cd worked like a charm. Kudos to all involved...Many Thanks...


----------



## ck_16

when I try to boot the CD after I restart my computer it says that it failed to boot. I'm running windows 7 if that is any help


----------



## beh

ck_16 said:


> when I try to boot the CD after I restart my computer it says that it failed to boot. I'm running windows 7 if that is any help


What did you use to burn the CD with?
I find Imgburn to work well
http://www.imgburn.com/
Also, some have found that using unetbootin to install the CD image on a usb drive worked for them when a CD didn't.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Droidextreme

Hellow, new here.

I'm having an issue, I'm doing exactly as the Root CD says, it unloads all the correct files, and reboots the phone. But after i get to the last step where i have to partition when i get back to the main screen of my phone, nothing has changed, no super user etc, it's exactly the same. I don't know what it could be, my phones SW system in update while doing the exploit, Thing seems to be going as plan, get back to main, and no root at all...I don't know whats going on, it's like my phone is blocking every root method i through at it.

About phone.

4.5.629.A956.Verizon.en.US

Droid2 Global

2.3.4

N_01.82.00R

4.5.1_57_D2GA-59

Can anyone help i have tried the method about three times now. thank you.


----------



## themib

is phone rebooting twice in a row, after flashing file in bootloader, before trying to push superuser?

just follow on screen instructions

select D2G for multi device root cd or /select root
don't use numbers on right side of you keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty

turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

check usb debugging (settings/apps/development)
select charge only usb mode

press continue
adb will push
data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
reboot phone to bootloader
flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
reboot to recovery, wipe cache
reboot normally
rooted

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jesuslovesyou101

themib said:


> is phone rebooting twice in a row, after flashing file in bootloader, before trying to push superuser?
> 
> just follow on screen instructions
> 
> select D2G for multi device root cd or /select root
> don't use numbers on right side of you keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty
> 
> turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable
> 
> check usb debugging (settings/apps/development)
> select charge only usb mode
> 
> press continue
> adb will push
> data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
> reboot phone to bootloader
> flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
> reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
> adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
> reboot to recovery, wipe cache
> reboot normally
> rooted
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


I followed this guide and it worked almost exactly as described. With a couple of questions though.

The first thing you explain about adb pushing "data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5" is a bit confusing as there is no option while booted into the Live CD to push anything. Just flash the SBF, Root the device, or shutdown. (option number 4 just starts the GUI for the desktop, was neat to see that though  )

And the only other thing is that though to a person who has moderate knowledge of rooting processes and such, its obvious that for the scripts to be pushing the superuser and busybox things, you would have to select the number 2 "Root device" option. But you did not specifically state that in your guide here. So perhaps a more complete step by step would benefit the complete novices that are still learning? Maybe even as the maker of the CD to place that guide into the original post for the thread at the beginning.

All in all it worked great for me and couldn't be happier. Only odd occurance so far is that when trying to downlad MapQuest from the marketplace. 2 download bars appeared in the status bar. When selecting them, one would go to the Mapquest page in the Market, the other took me to the "My Apps" list. Upon canceling the Mapquest download, the other one kept downloading, no matter how many times I killed the Market, or how many stange and unfamilar processes I killed from a taskmanager. It kept downloading, and very slowly, meaning it was a fairly large file. So in fear that it was somehow an exploit that came from the Market, I turned the phone off, booted into recovery by holding X on keyboard, then wiped both data and cache to reset it back to beginning. Did so before the download was complete, and been a day and having had that same occurance since.

Has anyone else experienced this? The progress bar for that download was moving so something really was being downloaded. Only thing that stopped it was turning on airplane mode, the download icon would turn to an orange triangle, then turning airplane mode off, it would start downloading again. Got to 90% before I decided to wipe everything.

Also, one last thing can someone mention specific Roms that have been tested after rooting with this GNU / Linux live CD method? Not a priority for me, but would love to find a Rom similar to Replicant, which is specifically geared towards removing all proprietary and non-free bits like drivers and OEM apps and such, and replacing them with Free (as in freedom) alternatives. Oh and they replace the market with F-Droid repo, which is just awesome. :-D

Thank you guys, and to the developer who put this CD together!! I really got a kick out of using a Live CD to SBF and Root my D2G!!!
God Bless,
Daniel


----------



## CatMan

Hello!
I have a Droid 2 Global (A956), It is currently stuck on the bootloader saying "corrupt"
I have used this tool in attempts to reload the OS onto the phone, but it keeps going back to the "corrupt" bootloader image.
Also it takes hours for the program to upload CG35 and CG39.
The image is running froma bootable usb drive.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## themib

redownload iso, compare md5 checksums, should only take 10mins or so
hope you have a way to charge battery, it will not charge in bootloader or recovery


----------



## CatMan

themib said:


> redownload iso, compare md5 checksums, should only take 10mins or so
> hope you have a way to charge battery, it will not charge in bootloader or recovery


Yes, I bought a wall charger after the first time I tried this failed..
I redownloaded the ISO and checked the md5 = match.
Still takes many hours to get pas any uploading CG** stage..
any ideas?


----------



## themib

could be your usb cable is bad
or try rsd lite method
see http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/Welcome

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## CatMan

themib said:


> -


Yes! the RSD lite method works perfectly.
now If I can findout a way to root that doesn't require the bootable cd..
(also thanks for the help)


----------



## themib

i would try the root cd
i believe the original d2 root method worked also on d2g
just scroll down the main d2/d2g page and look for new root for d2 621

edit: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29930-New-root-method-for-stock-2.3.4-(621/622)-found-(Droid2,-R2D2)
New root method for stock 2.3.4 (621/622) found (Droid2, R2D2)

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## CatMan

themib said:


> -


Yes! I got the phone recovery, rooted and restored!
I ended up using a different computer and what do you know, it finished super fast.
Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## themib

your welcome
glad to help

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

bump


----------



## hidinginplainsight1

rapidshare wont let me download this


----------



## themib

use one of my mirror links here
magic md5 root for d2, d2g, dx, & dx2 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-Oj1a1wNZKhZMPUqU_6KzzYzQJ2RKzvvumTx-41f3h4/edit

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## hidinginplainsight1

Oops wrong place


----------



## themib

wrong place is right

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## donald73d

I am trying to get my Droid2G to work with T-Mobile. The T-Mobile girl with the pink motorcycle has yet to come to my house to fix up my phone so I guess I need to do it.

I have followed the all-in one CD and everything worked. But when done I see airplane mode go on, then off, then on, off, all by itself about every 30 seconds. And I have TBH-Band_unlock-V2.0 downloaded to my PC, but unsure how to apply it to my phone.

So I am almost there.

Suggestions?

I first followed a much longer set of instructions on RoozWiki and started with RSDLite and did 2.0.49 then 4.5.608. I did not do a factory default reset before I used the CD.


----------



## themib

Optional: install bootstrap and create a nandroid backup Note: nandroid backups should only be restored, on the same kernel, as it was made.
fully charge battery, because after you flash 2.4.33, phone can not charge battery till after you flash 629
flash 2.4.330 sbf with rsd lite download rsd lite instructions VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf.zip  (254.1 MB) md5: B6730ECC9B4A7790C079DD1F80160649  unziped E886F3B8FFEC03A669995EEBB7C7A210 Note: flashing 2.4.330 will temp brick your phone, but 629 ezSBF will fix it

use ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629 *(219MB) *MD5 is 579d7d5095fc2560205033456db150a2
 a:* flash 4.5.629* *(if pc does not have at least 1gb of memory, it may fail)*
 b: *root your phone *read instructions
install d2 bootstrap
Optional: At Clockwork Recovery, make nandroid, not require, may want it later. You may also restore backup made in first step, if you want to.
At Clockwork Recovery, *Wipe Cache* and install (as you would a rom) TBH Band unlock.zip thanks to The Black Hat Team
Reboot phone then it should be able to use AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon and enjoy


----------



## donald73d

Thanks for the quick response. But I am still not sure how to install TBH Band UNLOCK?

At this point I cannot seem to use my phone as a phone. Cannot connect to WIFI or cell. So if I need to get an appl from the app store, I cannot do that.


----------



## themib

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] RSDLite and did 2.0.49 then 4.5.608[/background]


 why are you posting in this thread, if you didn't use 629? and you sure you used [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2.0.49 and not 2.4.33 or 2.4.29[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]or did you flash 608 with rsd lite?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]file named [/background]BL=2 BOOT REC CDTf__Repack_629.sbf or VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf
wifi not working, was one of the errors if you flashed repacked 608.sbf and didn't install 629 update.zip


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] I did not do a factory default reset before I used the CD.[/background]


 which cd?* D2G_4.5.629_SBF-and-RootCD.iso ? *if that is the one you have reflash 629 with that cd, root with that cd, download d2 bootstrap, follow my instructions and start over


----------



## themib

donald73d said:


> Thanks for the quick response. But I am still not sure how to install TBH Band UNLOCK?



*[background=transparent]Optional:[/background]*[background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent]install bootstrap and create a nandroid backup Note: nandroid backups should only be restored, on the same kernel, as it was made.[/background]
*[background=transparent]fully charge battery, because after you flash 2.4.33, phone can not charge battery till after you flash 629[/background]*
*[background=transparent]flash [/background][background=transparent]2.4.330[/background][background=transparent] sbf with [/background][background=transparent]rsd lite[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent]download[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent]rsd lite instructions[/background]*
*[background=transparent]VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf.zip[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent](254.1 MB) md5: [/background][background=transparent]B6730ECC9B4A7790C079DD1F80160649[/background]*
*[background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent]unziped E886F3B8FFEC03A669995EEBB7C7A210 [/background][background=transparent]Note: flashing 2.4.330 will temp brick your phone, but 629 ezSBF will fix it[/background]*
*[background=transparent]use [/background][background=transparent]ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent](219MB) [/background][background=transparent]MD5 is[/background][background=transparent] 579d7d5095fc2560205033456db150a2[/background]*
*[background=transparent] a:[/background][background=transparent] flash 4.5.629[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent](if pc does not have at least 1gb of memory, it may fail)[/background]
[background=transparent] b: [/background][background=transparent]root your phone [/background][background=transparent]read instructions[/background]*
*[background=transparent]install [/background][background=transparent]d2 bootstrap[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Optional: At [/background][background=transparent]Clockwork Recovery,[/background][background=transparent] [/background]*[background=transparent]make nandroid, not require, may want it later. You may also restore backup made in first step, if you want to.[/background]
*[background=transparent]Install [/background][background=transparent]TBH Band unlock.zip[/background][background=transparent] [/background]*[background=transparent]thanks to The Black Hat Team[/background]

[background=transparent]Open* Droid 2 Bootstrap app*[/background][background=transparent], tap[/background]*[background=transparent] bootstrap recovery[/background]*[background=transparent], tap [/background][background=transparent]ok[/background][background=transparent], then[/background][background=transparent]* reboot recovery*.[/background]
[background=transparent]select *wipe cache partition*[/background][background=transparent] confirm *Yes- Wipe Cache*[/background]
[background=transparent]Select *Back arrow*[/background][background=transparent] or press *power button*[/background]
*[background=transparent]Install zip from sd card[/background]*
[background=transparent]Go to folder where zip is. If you downloaded zip from stock browser and didn't move it, it will be in the DOWNLOAD folder.[/background]
[background=transparent]Click on the zip you want to install, then* yes*.[/background]
[background=transparent]When install is done, select *back arrow* or *press power*, and select *reboot*.[/background]

[background=transparent]Rebooted phone then should be able to use AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon and enjoy[/background]


----------



## donald73d

Hi - thanks for the tips. I think I got it. Is there anyway to tell by a display if its baseband unlocked? I live in the sticks do not get much cell service. Until I go to work tomorrow closer to a city. Verizon never worked at my house. So I would like to verify today and fix if needed before I go to work tomorrow. I have a working T-Mobile SIM card in it,


----------



## themib

don't think baseband changes in 'about phone'

menu>settings>wireless & network settings>mobile networks> should be in global or gms only


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Checking if it's locked is easy.

Just insert your non-Verizon SIM card and power the phone on. If it doesn't ask for a "SIM network unlock PIN", head to mobile network settings and check if you have GSM or Global selected.

A SIM-locked D2G pops the unlock entry dialog the moment its GSM transceiver is started with a non-Verizon SIM card inside.


----------



## Morlok8k

donald73d said:


> Checking if it's locked is easy.
> 
> Just insert your non-Verizon SIM card and power the phone on. If it doesn't ask for a "SIM network unlock PIN", head to mobile network settings and check if you have GSM or Global selected.
> 
> A SIM-locked D2G pops the unlock entry dialog the moment its GSM transceiver is started with a non-Verizon SIM card inside.


that just checks for the SIM unlock. but he needs that too.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Oh, sorry, haven't been to US-based forums for a while and completely forgot about this network blacklisting issue.


----------



## Morlok8k

yeah, i figured as much since your in Japan.


----------



## Dubbsy

Rooted my d2g today before testing a new barebones ROM I'm working on. The root cd worked really well. Thanks for hosting the one I downloaded themib.

BTW a barebones d2g is wicked fast.


----------



## schulzp

Thanks for the EzSBF!

I would like to GSM unlock my Droid 2 Global for T-Mobile and AT&T. I understand that I need to SBF to Froyo (System 2.4.330) in order to do that. What I have read suggests that System 4.5.629 can't be SBF'd at all. Does your SBF to root 4.5.629 make it possible to then SBF to 2.4.330? Perhaps your SBF to 4.5.629 already has the required radio hack to enable unlock to work with T-Mo and AT&T? (That would be awesome!!) I am currently on Droid 2 Global (A956) with System 4.5.629 and Android 2.3.4.

Paul


----------



## Morlok8k

schulzp said:


> Thanks for the EzSBF!
> 
> I would like to GSM unlock my Droid 2 Global for T-Mobile and AT&T. I understand that I need to SBF to Froyo (System 2.4.330) in order to do that. What I have read suggests that System 4.5.629 can't be SBF'd at all. Does your SBF to root 4.5.629 make it possible to then SBF to 2.4.330? Perhaps your SBF to 4.5.629 already has the required radio hack to enable unlock to work with T-Mo and AT&T? (That would be awesome!!) I am currently on Droid 2 Global (A956) with System 4.5.629 and Android 2.3.4.
> 
> Paul


basically you get your 629 phone, make sure its fully charged, then sbf 330 (in windows). then you sbf 629 (in linux or with the cd) back on, and root it at the same time.

linux flashes the system but not the radio which is why it it works. so you get a 629 system with the 330 radio.

oh, and when you flash 330 the system wont boot. but the radio is there.

more info can be found on this forum.


----------



## schulzp

Thanks. After reading and studying this thread and some links to Google Docs it became clear that SBF down to 2.4.330 with one SBF method puts the 2.4.330 radio software in place. At that point my phone is bricked (can't boot because 4.5.629 can't be back-SBF'd). So must return to 4.5.629 using a different method - ezSBF - that doesn't overlay the 2.4.330 radio file. From that point we have a working Android Gingerbread system 4.5.629. From there I must install the TBH Band Unlock in order to open the phone up to USA GSM providers (T-Mobile, AT&T). I then have to get a true unlock code in order to use a USA SIM. I am not going to spend the money on the unlock code until I succeed with the rest of the process.  I'll be trying the process this weekend.


----------



## Morlok8k

schulzp said:


> Thanks. After reading and studying this thread and some links to Google Docs it became clear that SBF down to 2.4.330 with one SBF method puts the 2.4.330 radio software in place. At that point my phone is bricked (can't boot because 4.5.629 can't be back-SBF'd). So must return to 4.5.629 using a different method - ezSBF - that doesn't overlay the 2.4.330 radio file. From that point we have a working Android Gingerbread system 4.5.629. From there I must install the TBH Band Unlock in order to open the phone up to USA GSM providers (T-Mobile, AT&T). I then have to get a true unlock code in order to use a USA SIM. I am not going to spend the money on the unlock code until I succeed with the rest of the process.  I'll be trying the process this weekend.


good luck!

I just called verizon global support and got the code from them. but i'm a longtime verizon customer in good standing... there have been a few reports of non-customers getting it from them. cant hurt to try calling a couple times and see if you get a nice person who will help you out.


----------

